# Sigma DataCenter und Komoot Schnittstelle



## Phantomias (16. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob es möglich ist, Komoot an das Sigma DataCenter anzubinden?

Ich möchte damit gerne einmal die in Komoot geplanten Touren direkt auf meinen ROX 11 laden und umgekehrt, gemachte Touren dort ggf. hochladen.

Mir ist bekannt, das ich in Komoot GPX Files importieren und auch Exportieren kann. Ist nur leider etwas sehr umständlich.

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure konstruktiven Antworten


----------



## SIGMA-Support (16. August 2018)

Sehr geehrter Phantomias,

eine direkte Anbindung von Komoot an das DATA CENTER ist leider nicht möglich.
Sie können jedoch .GPX Datein importieren und diese nnschließend auf das Gerät übertragen.

Ihr Sigma Sport Support Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

